# The Giro 2014



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*The Giro d'Italia 2014*






​
*The Giro*

I don't know about the rest of you but the Giro is hands down my fav Grand Tour - so I'm excited.

With a lot of the big guns skipping the Giro and going to California or just preserving themselves for the Tour de France - this is looking to be one of the more open races in recent memory.

Right now, one probably has to tip one of the Columbians for the top spot on the podium - what a great and historic win that would be for resurgent Columbian cycling. But what of Cadel? Can the veteran pull a last GT out of the hat now that the other seasoned GTers have passed on the Giro? And Dan Martin has been progressing well - could this be his grand entry into the top ranks? Lots of young guns as well like Majka who could really turn things on their head if he is in good form.

My DVR will be feeling the heat soon!

*Official Site (English Version):* Giro d'Italia 2014 - Official Site - Gazzetta dello Sport

*The Route:*






​


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Do you know who's televising it in the states?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I find it hard to believe Quintana will win it with the TT miles involved.

Evans always looks good and then has one bad day that seals it for him, but I'll be pulling for him to win anyway.

Rodriguez _may_ have the chance of a lifetime with this giro.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Love the Giro. The last few years the Vuelta has become my fave, it's the last chance for many to save a season and they let it all hang out.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> I find it hard to believe Quintana will win it with the TT miles involved.
> 
> Evans always looks good and then has one bad day that seals it for him, but I'll be pulling for him to win anyway.
> 
> Rodriguez _may_ have the chance of a lifetime with this giro.


Isn't Quintana faster than Rodriguez in TT's? Also consider that the first stage is a team time trial (Movistar are doing quite well in those lately) and stage 19 is a mostly uphill TT.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I love the Giro! I am so glad we get coverage here in Ontario Canada, even if have to PVR it. It is my favourite grand tour for sure.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> Isn't Quintana faster than Rodriguez in TT's? Also consider that the first stage is a team time trial (Movistar are doing quite well in those lately) and stage 19 is a mostly uphill TT.


Could be, I don't recall how they placed in previous head to heads.

Movistar is doing pretty well, but Katusha is no real slouch in the TTT either. 

I think the big question mark is Quintana's form (I haven't seen him racing lately, maybe I missed it?)


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

getting kinda excited. also, quintana is very good time trialist and should be the favorite for victory, but that said, i'd be extremely happy if j-rod or uran-uran won it.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

dupe...snip


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not really pulling for anyone in particular this tour, it's going to be very easy for me to enjoy it. I like Cadel, I like the stone faced little killer even though he rides Canyon now, I like the Russian team, nothing against Canyon at all by the way. I like Uran and his ugly mug, it's nice to see him getting a shot of his own. Not a lot of big name sprinters, so I guess the young German is a favorite there, which is fine I like Giant's team. Hopefully OGE can pull together on the TTT and maybe get MM up for a sprint contention or two. 

Basically I like all of it and I'm quite excited. I'll be watching it every day for sure. It'll be great fun I'm sure and the finish of the tour looks great.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll be in Sestola for the finish of Stage 9 -- well, somewhere on the final climb -- and I'm really hoping to see Quintana on the front, tearing people's legs off.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

8toes said:


> I love the Giro! I am so glad we get coverage here in Ontario Canada, even if have to PVR it. It is my favourite grand tour for sure.


Which station is covering it?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Was on BeIn Sports (DirecTV + Sports Package) but has disappeared! :idea: I think this happened last year as well - I suspect they are re-negotiating rates now that a lot of the big names will not be in this edition of the Giro. I suspect (and hope) it will be on either BeIn or Universal.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like out of a start list of 198 there're only 2 USA riders, Farrar and Bookwalter. Would have been 3 if Horner hadn't gotten hit by that car.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Could be, I don't recall how they placed in previous head to heads.
> 
> Movistar is doing pretty well, but Katusha is no real slouch in the TTT either.
> 
> I think the big question mark is Quintana's form (I haven't seen him racing lately, maybe I missed it?)


You didn't miss him racing. He was slated to but a race on his programme was cancelled at the last minute so he opted to stay in Colombia to train at altitude and be closer to his newborn baby and family. He seems tranquilo and to know how to be ready on his own though, he seems more mature and calm than his age would lead us to believe. I think he's my top favorite for the win but, it's not a clear favorite so it might be a great race and I wont be shocked if Purito takes it... Maybe even Cadel.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Uran had a disappointing day at Romandie. I'm still rooting for him. Cadel is okay but hard to like.

Basso trying for a third win? Really? Get serious Cannondale, you must have someone better than that! Just focus on stages with Viviani okay?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Uran had a disappointing day at Romandie. I'm still rooting for him. Cadel is okay but hard to like.
> 
> Basso trying for a third win? Really? Get serious Cannondale, you must have someone better than that! Just focus on stages with Viviani okay?


Seems more like they're putting him in there as a road captain to teach Moser, no?


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like BeIn Sports should have it again this year. I'll be pissed if I have source it out somewhere else...

As far as favorites I have to say Quintana or J-Rod, though it's not a lock given their TT (in)abilities. Dan Martin and Cadel seem to have a shot too if they can tighten up. I don't see Uran taking it or Hesjedal pulling a repeat. An interesting long shot appears to be Nicholas Roche. He has been lingering in the top lately and last I heard he's going to the Giro as a team leader... Regardless, it should prove to be an interesting race.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage 1 - Belfast-Belfast TTT*

Alright boys and girls - let's get our Giro on!

The talking heads say GreenEdge wins this, what say Ye?














​


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Of course they did. It was Svein's birthday AND he's *CDN* so right from the start the Maglia Rosa should automatically be warn by him on day 2.

Really sucks for Garmin. I just about cried. Poor Dan.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*SPOILER ALERT - Stage One TTT Results.*

As expected - Orica GreenEdge took the win. Sven Tuft will wear the Pink jersey at tomorrow's start. He will likely not hold it for long.

The real news was the Garmin-Sharp team crash - Dan Martin injured his shoulder and will likely withdraw from the race.






​
Quickstep's, BMC's and Saxo's high placements puts Uran, Evans, Majka and Roche in a good position while J-Rod is in the familiar position of having to play catch-up after a not-so-great TT. Quintana will have to make up some time as well - but he is probably tranquilo - the mountains will decide.

BMC's Bookwalter took a tumble as well, but will likely access Rule #5 and continue - we shall see.


----------



## brainer23 (Sep 6, 2012)

in a TTT how do they know who gets the leaders jersey? Is it the first person of the team to cross the line?


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

brainer23 said:


> in a TTT how do they know who gets the leaders jersey? Is it the first person of the team to cross the line?


Yes, first rider of the fastest team is in pink on the next stage. He has same time as the first 5 or however many team mates finished together.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Re: Dan Martin....


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> Isn't Quintana faster than Rodriguez in TT's? Also consider that the first stage is a team time trial (Movistar are doing quite well in those lately) and stage 19 is a mostly uphill TT.


Quintana is very very good at time trial. He finished 2nd, just 17 seconds behind Tony Martin in Tour of Basque country in 2013, pulling ahead of Ritchey Porte and taking overall win as a result. He did similar thing in this years Tour de San Luis, when it looked like Philip Gaimon was going to take the whole thing but Quintana took the lead - in the ITT. He wasn't as spectacular during TdF ITT last year, but he can time trial very well when he needs to.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Re: Dan Martin....
> 
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK!


Yeah, I really wanted to see what he was capable of this tour. The guy has terrible luck lately


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I know I'm a little late to the party but props to Tuft, one of strong men from way back.
And on a side note, Martin has never really impressed me. He does have bad luck, though.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

upstateSC-rider said:


> I know I'm a little late to the party but props to Tuft, one of strong men from way back.
> And on a side note, Martin has never really impressed me. He does have bad luck, though.


Svein is a all round tough guy, for sure.

Here is a nice write up on him:

The oldest Tour rookie of the modern era, Svein Tuft is a rider like no other - VeloNews.com



> In fact it was his love for mountaineering that brought him to cycling — with no car and limited money, a teenaged Tuft dropped out of high school, bought a $40 mountain bike, welded together a homemade trailer, and began riding vast distances, including from Vancouver to Alaska, to go climb mountains, taking little more than a tarp, an axe, a wool blanket and his dog, Bear. During that trip, soaking wet and cough-ridden, Tuft spied an abandoned cabin, where found a stove, food and a bed; he slept there for four days.
> 
> Tuft built winter camps in the Canadian backcountry and spent months at a time living in the snow, skiing and snowboarding. “I would go out in the fall and cut firewood for the winter,” Tuft said. “I always made sure I was near a water source. It was so much fun.” (An appreciation of winter sports is part of Tuft’s DNA — his grandfather, Arne Tuft, raced for Norway at the 1936 Winter Olympics, finishing sixth in the demanding 50km Nordic skiing event.)





I'm starting to wonder if the Luck of the Irish really means good.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

i defy anyone to tell me that sprinting isn't exciting after watching that finish. i still don't know how kittel was able to pull out that victory. unreal!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

dnice said:


> i defy anyone to tell me that sprinting isn't exciting after watching that finish. i still don't know how kittel was able to pull out that victory. unreal!


Kittel was was what? 3-4 bike lengths off Swift?


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

dnice said:


> i defy anyone to tell me that sprinting isn't exciting after watching that finish. i still don't know how kittel was able to pull out that victory. unreal!


There is not a sprinter in the field who can beat Kittel. 

And after 2 10th place finishes against mediocre competition, can we finally close the door on Farrar's career as a sprinter.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

upstateSC-rider said:


> And on a side note, Martin has never really impressed me. He does have bad luck, though.


lBL and catalunya should be enough to impress most. sprinkle in some GT stage wins. 
how many monuments does it take before 28 before you are impressed?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Fabulous sprint by him today in stage 3.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

love4himies said:


> Which station is covering it?


SportsNet 1


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I did not realize that Kittel was such a big rider. He sure is a beast in the sprints.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

El Scorcho said:


> There is not a sprinter in the field who can beat Kittel.
> 
> And after 2 10th place finishes against mediocre competition, can we finally close the door on Farrar's career as a sprinter.


Kittel will dominate
Tyler needs to focus on the classics or become a lead out man


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> Kittel will dominate
> Tyler needs to focus on the classics or become a lead out man


Agreed, between sprinters like Kittel and Cav, Tyler is without a chance. Should take the lead-out man role as atpjunkie suggests if he wishes to prolong his career.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Agreed, between sprinters like Kittel and Cav, Tyler is without a chance. Should take the lead-out man role as atpjunkie suggests if he wishes to prolong his career.


Lead out who though at Garmin? The team don't need a dedicated leadout man as they don't really have anyone for the sprints. He would have to change team, either in a team that focuses a bit more on sprint with someone who stands a chance or move to a domestic team where then he could probably get a win here and there in US races.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

anybody know if they televise the Giro in the States ?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

nismosr said:


> anybody know if they televise the Giro in the States ?


Only if you get beIN sports channel.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It sounds like Uran and Omega like the position he is sitting in right now:

Uran in pole position as Giro returns to Italy - VeloNews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Kittel is out - that will change the whole sprinting game - we should see some hotly contested sprints.

Kittel Abandons The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com


----------

